# ¿ Somos mountain bikers ? o aficionados al mtbike.



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Amigos :

El siguiente comentario no lleva el afán de molestar a nadie , cada quien su vida y
sus gustos , pero me viene a la mente por la invitación que hace A Rivas para el “Reto
Valle mtb 2008 “, y Rivas dice ......alguno se apunta? , y más que
apuntarse , mas bien se da un paso de lado .

Yo pregunto , ¿Que acaso éste no es
un foro de mountain bikers ? no ,nos la
pasamos todos los días habla y habla y
habla de bicis , componentes ,
reparaciones , compras ,etc. etc. 

Pero a la verdadera hora de ir a una
buena rodada, siempre salen un
montón de razones para no ir , y conste
que no dije excusas , ni pretextos .

Deberíamos hacer un concurso de
“razones “ o inventar unas nuevas ,
porque la de que ¡está muy caro ! ,
¿está muy difícil la logística ? no puedo
, tengo compromisos, no estoy en
forma, hay mucha subida , etc. etc. ya están muy leídas...

La bici de montaña es salir a disfrutar y
dentro de ésto, está comprendido el
costo , los traslados , el esfuerzo y en
lugar de que hagamos tantas preguntas
, mejor demos respuestas .

Lo único no recuprable en la vida es el
tiempo , y rodada que no se haga ,
rodada que nunca recuperaremos.

Vamos a tener aquí en Atlixco , cerca
de Puebla la segunda fecha del
campeonato de mtb tipo enduro.

Las carreras con éste formato son muy
interesantes , porque no hay chance de
recorrer ni de conocer la ruta , es tipo
maraton o endurance , mas o menos 40
kms. en todo tipo de terreno , yo los
invito a TODOS a que vengan y le
saquen brillo a sus bikes .

Campeonato Enduro 2008
al reencuentro con el ciclismo de aventura
SEGUNDA FECHA:
Domingo 30 de marzo
a las 11:30 AM

Rivas, ojalá y puedas venir , dile a Vizcaíno .

the last biker


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Yo soy de los que menos se rajan aquí, de hecho acabo de regresar de rodar.... jajaja

Si me pagas los 550 con gusto voy, pero no tengo tanto dinero para una rodada.

Pero bueno, ni me debería de estar justificando... el que nada debe nada teme.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Acaso hay que correr o apuntarse a rodar con otros para ser mountainbikers??

Digo, porque el hecho de no ir a una rodada en especifico no quiere decir que no salgas a rodar ese dia o que no vayas a compartir la bici con tus cuates... que puedes disfrutar tanto o mas sin complicarte tanto la existencia.

Para gustos, colores... y en lo personal a las muy pocas rodadas multitudinarias que he asistido, la neta me dejan un sabor agridulce. Dulce por la rodada, ruta y la convivencia en si y agrio porque pude haber disfrutado mas del paseo/competencia yendo a mi propio ritmo y con mas espacio para rodar.

Las competencias/rodadas en megabola con desconocidos no son lo mio en particular porque:
a) Soy muy wey para rodar y muy *******
b) Ya pase la epoca en que sentia la necesidad de "medirme" con otros. Ya explore mis limites lo suficiente para saber lo que puedo o no puedo hacer. Si quiero empujar mis limites, lo hago solo o en compañia de mis "cuadernos".
c) Soy un antisocial sin remedio.

Respeto a quienes compiten... mis respetos, la verdad es que el mtb no seria lo que es hoy si no fuera por la competicion, pero no se relaciona mucho con mi forma de vivir el mtb.

Y tampoco tiene nada de malo ser un simple aficionado al MTB... Si esa es la etiqueta que otros me ponen, no tengo problema. Vuelvo a lo mismo, ya pase la epoca en que sentia la necesidad de demostrarle algo a alguien.

Seguramente ese dia agarrare la bici, me saldre a dar una vuelta y disfrutare de la compañia de mis 14kg de aluminio y hule.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Que pasó Warp ? ,Ahora para que tanta explicación que no tiene que ver con lo que yo escribí , intercalo mis comentarios y por favor vuelve a leer lo que escribí al principio de mi mensaje.

the last biker



Warp dice .- Acaso hay que correr o apuntarse a rodar con otros para ser mountainbikers??
[I said:


> * the last biker dice.- NO , yo solo pregunté , si éste es un foro de mountain bikers o de aficionados al mtb. , nada más , en ningún momento dije que correr es lo máximo .*[/I]
> 
> Warp dice .- Digo, porque el hecho de no ir a una rodada en especifico no quiere decir que no salgas a rodar ese dia o que no vayas a compartir la bici con tus cuates... que puedes disfrutar tanto o mas sin complicarte tanto la existencia.
> 
> ...


*tlb dice .- ¿ Pues no que vas a estar ocupado ese día ?....*

*No te tomes tan a pecho los comentarios , como dicen por ahí , luego nos flotan las natas...y eso no es bueno .

Recibe un saludo y ojalá puedas venir a la competencia de enduro , al fin nada más han de ser como unos 150 mountain bikers y como otros 150 aficionados al mtbike.*tha last biker


----------



## blatido (Sep 14, 2005)

Mountainbikers, aficionados, posers, competidores, ciclistas wannabe... who cares? Yo creo que cada quien decide a que nivel llegar, según sus deseos y posibilidades. En lo personal prefiero las rodadas y sus respectivos relatos al eterno debate sobre cuadros, componentes, geometrías, suspensiones y demás "ingeniería ciclística", pero, ey, a final de cuentas, es un foro plenamente abierto, en donde cada uno de los que participamos tenemos plena libertad para postear lo que se nos venga en gana y la libertad de leer ó no lo que los demás postean. Y que bueno que así sea.

En mi caso afortunadamente este año va bien y promete mucho más; dispongo de tiempo y recursos para rodar con frecuencia, y aún así me he perdido de algunas rodadas que hubiese querido hacer: la subida al nevado de Colima, la Transvolcano, una ruta muy chida en Tapalpa... pero ya vendrán otras cosas. Ya va a empezar el campeonato estatal de XC, viene el Xtreme Adventure a Zirahuén, en Mayo hay planes para ir a Pto. Vallarta en bici...

En fin, yo simplemente los invito a que rueden siempre que puedan, aunque sea alrededor de su cuadra, y si pueden y quieren compartir sus experiencias a bordo de su bicla, pues qué mejor... :thumbsup:


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Yo prefiero rodar, y mientras estoy subiendo hechar la platica sobre "ingeniería ciclistica", nadamas preguntenle a Ritopc cuando estamos subiendo La Virgen no voy hablando de nada mas que eso jajaja..

No tiene de malo ser una enciclopedia de la bici, y menos si usas una bici muy seguido.... suele ser muy útil  o no Warp?


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> ... suele ser muy útil  o no Warp?


Que?? Rodar??

Esta sobrevalorado... 

LB... Coincido con Blatido... Realmente importa si es un foro de mtb'er o aficionados? Donde esta la definicion de lo que es un mtb'er? Existe una acaso??

Si quieres una respuesta directa, muy probablemente sea un foro de aficionados al mtb.

Para ser honesto, me molestan las etiquetas... "Tu eres biker, tu no"... Quien tiene la autoridad para decir eso? Tal vez por eso el tono de mi respuesta.

Me descubriste... No voy a estar ocupado ese día... Use a mi hijo de escudo para hacerme a un lado y no rodar... Soy un mentiroso que solo cuelga fotos de bicis y habla mucho pero rueda poco.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

No hablo de rodar, sino de ser una enciclopedia de las bicis... es útil.


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Chale, medio me llego.. bueno la verdad no mucho así que voy a replantear mi pretexto.

- No se me hace muy disfrutable rodar mas de 40ks en una bici de más de 40lbs. Es como hacer hiking con sandalias tipo pata de gallo. Se puede, pero no es para lo que están hechas.... no me convence ir a esta rodada.
- No se me late gastar 550 pesos en una rodada que de entrada se que no va a ser muy divertida pero que la pensaba hacer por estar con lo cuates. Si quieren ir a rodar a Valle, por supuesto que me late y nos podemos encontrar allá. Podemos recorrer el cerro y eso esta más adhoc a lo que encuentro disfrutable de rodar con el equipo que tengo.... 
-lo de la logistica no ha sido pretexto nunca, solamente para ese recorrido en valle (57km a valle) donde el costo beneficio no mas "no me sale". He organizado viajes a el Chico (uno con gente del foro, algunos fueron y otros no) y he ido a rodar a puebla tambien, cortesia de Last Biker. Por lo que esta no aplica, son otras razones las que me no me deciden a ir.
-la vida es limitada y el tiempo irrecuperable, si no realizo esta rodada, no podré cambiar eso. En realidad, iré a rodar ese día y tendré otra rodada irrecuperable, como todas las que realizo. O si acaso no puedo ir, haré algo util con mi tiempo el cual valoro demasiado por ser precisamente irrecuperable.

Bueno ya en serio, lo anterior es nada más para apoyar, con un poco de sarcasmo debo admitirlo, la opinión de los demás. Yo soy MTBker (y tambien aficionado por que no), y al igual que casi todos los que estamos aquí, vivimos para esto. Pensamos todos los días y la mayor parte del día en la siguiente rodada. El no ir a una rodada que no es de acuerdo a los gustos o posibilidades de cada quien no nos hace menos MTBer. 

Pero bueno no se trata de generar discordía, sino de no generalizar a partir de hechos o preferencias particulares lo que algo significa. 

Y por último y ya para dar respuestas. Cuando organizamos la rodada en el Chico, para que vayamos los de Mexico, Puebla y Guanajato. La pasada fue muy buena, aunque nos faltaron algunos forumitas.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Creo que todo el mundo se tomo muy a pecho tus comentarios Luis...

En fin, creo que este post si suena mucho a una regañada. Yo lo que pienso es que no todo el mundo puede ir a todas las rodadas. Y por una parte los 550 pueden ser caros o no, cada quien decide que puede ser razonable o no. 

Yo no se cuanta gente se va a apuntar a la de Valle, suena bien, pero a mi se me antoja mas ese recorrido para hacerlo tipo vamonos en grupo sin prisas que en competencia. Quizás si hubiera sentido mejor mi condición me hubiera apuntado independientemente si va alguien de este foro o no. Pero he hecho la mitad (de San Francisco Oxtotilpan a Valle de Bravo), bueno, no se si sea exactamente la mitad, pero si es mas corta, y si se me ha hecho un poco cansada, pero tomando descansos de vez en cuando y parando a tomar unos refrigerios y cotorrear un poco. 

A mi no me gustan las carreras, o bueno, de vez en cuando quizas, pero en general prefiero rodar para divertirme (ya se que voy a ser el último en llegar). No se, ahora me siento medio raro, estoy empezando a retomar esto, estuve enfermo la semana pasada, esta esta medio raro el trabajo, y en fin. Creo que cada quien debe definir que quiere hacer. 

Yo no me catalogo como atleta ni nada por el estilo, simplemente me gusta rodar y platicar de bicis. Este año sí pretendo hacer el Nevado a Valle, pero no en esta ocasión, quiero hacerla cuando me sienta listo para hacerla, y en un grupo de vamos todos juntos a que vamos en competencias.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

ritopc said:


> ...Y por último y ya para dar respuestas. Cuando organizamos la rodada en el Chico, para que vayamos los de Mexico, Puebla y Guanajato. La pasada fue muy buena, aunque nos faltaron algunos forumitas.


Que les parece en un mes? asi como que el ultimo sabado de abril, no se que día sea. A veces hemos planteado salidas, pero salen que necesitamos tiempo para organizarlas, pero lo que he visto que pasa es el tiempo y no se organiza nada.

Que les parece?


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

no se porque la hacen de jamón..
si puedes rodar seguido que bueno, si no pues muy tu pex. cada quien ¿¿no??


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Warp said:


> ... Realmente importa si es un foro de mtb'er o aficionados? Donde esta la definicion de lo que es un mtb'er? Existe una acaso??


Este creo que el punto principal..... establecer una definición desde el punto de vista de cualquiera es encasillar a los demás.... si tienes una bici y ruedas sos un mtb'er para mí...

ahora los dejo...voy p'al trabajo en mi non-mtb


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*Va de nuez......*



the last biker said:


> Amigos :
> 
> El siguiente comentario no lleva el afán de molestar a nadie , cada quien su vida y
> sus gustos , pero me viene a la mente por la invitación que hace A Rivas para el "Reto
> ...


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Integrantes del Foro :
De verás que tiene toda la razón del mundo Roberto cuando comenta que se lo tomaron muy a pecho , y yo agregaría muy a pecho y mal entendido tanto lo escrito ,como el concepto , la forma y el fondo .

Realmente en las respuestas de Roberto , Ritopc y Tacubaya , hay mucha honestidad en sus respuestas y son congruentes a lo que yo escribí .

Roberto comenta que de momento no tiene la condición necesaria , de acuerdo , se respeta .

Ritopc comenta que no se le hace lógico hacer esa rodada con una bici tan pesada , muy bien dicho , para que ir a sufrir en lugar de divertirse .

Tacubaya comenta que se le hace caro y también tiene mucha razón , yo estoy de acuerdo está bien caro , igual que muchas otras rodadas que hay por ahí con costos muy altos .

También estoy de acuerdo con Blatido que prefiere mejor rodar a estar habla y habla de cuadros . marcas , mejor bici etc. etc. , nada como salir a rodar.

Pero hasta ahí nada más , si vuelven a leer lo que escribí , se darán cuenta que nunca mencioné :

 Definición de mountain biker .....
Definicion de aficionado al mountain bike .....
Que cuál es mejor .................
No mencioné nada de que las carreras sean mejor que los paseos en bici de fin de semana y viceversa.
Tampoco dije que alguien tenga el poder divino para decir que es mejor o peor en el deporte de la bici de montaña .
Tampoco mencioné acerca de , preferencias ,amistades , habilidades en la bici o conocimientos .

En concreto lo que dije es:

"El siguiente comentario no lleva el afán de molestar a nadie , cada quien su vida y sus gustos "
Pregunté << ¿acaso no es éste un foro de mountain bikers ? porque a la hora de una buena rodada siempre salen un montón de razones para no ir >>
Y los invité a una carrera de enduro , solamente.

Ya cada quién lo entendió como pudo o quizo .

Tiene mucha razón (creo que fué Crisillo quien lo mencionó ) quien escribió que los foros son un lugar con libertad para expresarse .

En mi caso cuido mucho que la libertad que tengo para expresarme sea , son ofensas, sin enojarme , sin burlarme y sin que afloren mis mas oscuros pensamientos o debilidades, tampoco me gusta hacerme el santo y me gusta hablar derecho ,

Será que por mi vida y carrera profesional (Recursos Humanos/psicología aplicada/ APO /AT /Balance S/ Gallup /Desarrollo humano etc) y no es que sea yo muy capaz , pero algo se me ha pegado durante tres décadas de trabajar día a día con la personas , en la Psicometría y en los análisis conductuales aplicados se puede dar uno cuenta de muchas características de las personas , tanto buenas como no deseables, será por eso que cuando leo algunos mensajes en los diferentes foros a los que estoy inscrito (no solo de mtb vive el hombre ..) automáticamente y sin quererlo me imagino como es la persona , bastan unos renglones , para tener una idea , ojo , no digo que sepa perfectamente como es la persona , sino una idea o semblanza , la psicología industrial o clínica no es magia , ni se vuelve uno Houdini , si eso fuera estaría viviendo en Las Vegas adivinando todos los días y haciendo lana a lo cañón.

Pasa que en casi todos los foros o lugares de expresión pública y hasta en juntas de trabajo o sociales , hay quien razona y contesta lo conducente , hay quien no entiende y mejor se queda callado , son a los que les dicen << calladito te ves más bonito >> o como MUY BIEN dice Tacubaya "el que nada debe nada teme " , hay quien entiende mal y solito se empina , también están los que navegan de muertito , los "apoyadores " , están también los que explican un madral de cosas sin que se las pregunten , hay de los que de todo se "ofenden " y se sienten agredidos y así habemus muchos. , que QUEDE CLARO , HABLÉ EN PLURAL O EN GENERAL , NO DE ÉSTE FORO .

Así pues , que la paz la alegría los acompañe .

the last biker.


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

Saludos Luis, pues igual y si se ve mucho lo del no puedo por... la verdad a mi eso me da igual curiosamente aqui (en el trabajo) cuando plantee la pregunta se aventaron los que menos esperaba y pasaron los que esperaba le entraran... es bueno dar opciones uno nunca sabe quien las va tomar!
Para la segunda fecha del enduro pos ahi si no se va a poder, casi es el dia de mi diablo y me voy a festejar escuchando en concieto a una de las mejores pianistas de nivel internacional con uno de los conciertos para piano mas hermosos que se hayan escrito (2o. de Rachmaninoff) segun mi humilde opinion, por supuesto...! Como Diego acepto el no tener un momento irrecuperable en la montania por otro en la sala Neza... ni modo a veces es asi (a que nadie habia usado ese pretexto aqui =) !).
Pero para otra ocasion deja veo como acomodo, hoy instalo el chok puchado en la flutz y a rodarla hasta que rompa otra cosa...!!!!!
Roberto, creo que tomar el comentario de last biker a pecho es porque algo hace ruido, ya cada quien vera lo que hace con ese ruido, rodar, nada, no aplica, ponerse mas creativo, volverse alcoholico, lo que sea, en mi caso rodar mas va a implicar incluso ayudar mas a mi equipo de trabajo... 
Ojala los que avisan de rodadas en otros lados sigan avisando, a veces las respuestas no son muy halagadoras pero mientras haya opciones hay posibilidades.

El Rivas


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*AsÍ Ni Hablar ....*



arivas said:


> Para la segunda fecha del enduro pos ahi si no se va a poder, casi es el dia de mi diablo y me voy a festejar escuchando en concieto a una de las mejores pianistas de nivel internacional con uno de los conciertos para piano mas hermosos que se hayan escrito (2o. de Rachmaninoff) segun mi humilde opinion, por supuesto...!
> El Rivas


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Toño :
Con razones como esas ni hablar , ese clase de conciertos no se tienen a cada rato y un aficionado a la buena música no se lo puede perder .

Por cierto te recomiendo dos películas , igual y ya las viste , una alemana que se llama Vitus excelente , hay te das las tres con un poco de Bach, Mozart, Schumann y Lizt , y la otra es una peli irlandesa que se llama Once , de pocas luces , en éste mundo de tanto ruido musical (perdón Rocky René ) ahí se oye lo que todavía se puede hacer con dos guitarras acústicas , un piano , una batuca y un bajo .

Estamos en contacto para intercambio de pendientes , igual el dia del Reto .

Saludos.

the last biker


----------



## blatido (Sep 14, 2005)

the last biker said:


> Yo pregunto , *¿Que acaso éste no es
> un foro de mountain bikers ? no* ,nos la
> pasamos todos los días habla y habla y
> habla de bicis , componentes ,
> reparaciones , compras ,etc. etc.


Por muy mal que esto pueda interpretarse, básicamente tiene un significado: "la gente de este foro no es mountain biker". Y esta afirmación, emitida en este foro, es *OBVIO* que va a causar, por lo menos, polémica. Es como ir a un foro de médicos y decir que se la pasan hablando de medicinas y laboratorios pero que nunca curan a nadie... o como ir a un foro de futbolistas y decir que se la pasan hablando de las Chivas y el América pero que no juegan futbol ni en su cuadra...

En fin, yo creo que tu opinión es muy válida mi buen Last Biker, igual sirve para que reflexionemos en aquello de "menos plática y más acción", pero afirmar "aquí no hay mountain bikers" y luego ante las reacciones decir "se la tomaron muy a pecho, no me entendieron", pues... ¿qué esperabas?


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Chale..... si se la estan haciendo de jamon


----------



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Chale..... si se la estan haciendo de jamon


JAJAJA! apenas voy leyendo todo esto y pienso (siguiendo los lineamientos del buen filósofo de Güemez) "al que le quede el saco que se lo ponga, y al que no... pus no"

y como sabiamente ya dijeron los chavos: se la estan haciendo de jamón, yo mejor me voy a rodar; aunque primero me espero a que baje un poco el sol y que llegué la pizza (porque hubo pequeñas fallas gastronómicas/sanitarias con el arroz de sushi), y me voy a dar una vuelta cortita al cerro. (a ver si ahora si les tomo unas fotos).


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*Mas de lo mesmo.....*



blatido said:


> Por muy mal que esto pueda interpretarse, básicamente tiene un significado: "la gente de este foro no es mountain biker". Y esta afirmación, emitida en este foro, es *OBVIO* que va a causar, por lo menos, polémica. Es como ir a un foro de médicos y decir que se la pasan hablando de medicinas y laboratorios pero que nunca curan a nadie... o como ir a un foro de futbolistas y decir que se la pasan hablando de las Chivas y el América pero que no juegan futbol ni en su cuadra...
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

the last biker: no es por ende mala onda o grosera pero, ¿porqué te gusta hechar tanto choro siempre?


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

tacubaya said:


> the last biker: no es por ende mala onda o grosera pero, ¿porqué te gusta hechar tanto choro siempre?


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Tacubaya ; no es por mala onda mi respuesta y mucho menos grosera , pero si me haces el favor de explicarme a que te refieres con choro , con todo gusto te doy una respuesta .

the last biker.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Pues ya sabes, choro... expresar algo que podria ser dicho en 50 palabras con 500..


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*Explicación....*



tacubaya said:


> Pues ya sabes, choro... expresar algo que podria ser dicho en 50 palabras con 500..


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Tacubaya : Pues no sabía , por eso te dije que me explicaras , ahora ya lo sé...

Como ya sé a lo que te refieres , trataré de explicartelo lo más breve, preciso y conciso que pueda, y con todo el respeto y la educación a la que estoy acostumbrado .

La primera respuesta que me viene a la mente es , porque así me gusta escribir , así he sido siempre , así soy y así seré.

Soy gastalón , y me gusta gastar en palabras .

Me gusta tratar de explicar las cosas lo más claramente posible y también me gusta entender lo que los demás escriben.

No me da flojera escribir mucho y mucho menos me da flojera leer mucho .
Como ya sé que a tí no te gusta leer mucho , por favor no leas lo que escribo , ¿ para que te cansas con tanto "choro " ?

En buen plan , el foro no es de tu propiedad , entonces , ¿ que te importa si escribo muchas palabras o no ? , a final de cuentas el que se cansa escribiendo soy yo.

Además , ¿porqué te molesta si escribo mucho o no ? , es como si yo te preguntara , ¿y tú porque escribes tantos mensajes de dos o tres palabras ?

No se si te quedó claro , pero si quieres te lo puedo explicar a mi estilo con mucho gusto , pero para eso tendrías que leer , yo le calculo como unas 5000 palabras , a mi no me cuesta ningún trabajo escribirlas , nada más dime .

Quedo a tus órdenes.

the last biker


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

Creo que yo llego un poco tarde, pero yo no voy a las rodadas por que se ensucia mi bici y no se ve bonita. 

No soy un biker? :thumbsup:


----------



## vizcaino (May 14, 2004)

*Invitación a rodar a Salamanca (30 de marzo)...*

Les invito cordialmente a la 3era fecha del campeonato estatal (cross country) de Guanajuato, misma que se verificará este domingo 30 de marzo en la ciudad de Salamanca, Guanajuato.

Anímense, va a haber categorías para todos y la pista está muy buena y divertida.

Saludos y aquí los espero.

Vizcaíno.


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Gracias por la invitación Vizcaino, siempre se me ha antojado ir a rodar al bajio. Será para la proxima, tengo unos compromisos en Morelia este fin de semana que me dejarán sin rodar un fin más.

Muchas suerte para ti; imagino que vaz a competir.


----------



## blatido (Sep 14, 2005)

vizcaino said:


> Les invito cordialmente a la 3era fecha del campeonato estatal (cross country) de Guanajuato, misma que se verificará este domingo 30 de marzo en la ciudad de Salamanca, Guanajuato.
> 
> Anímense, va a haber categorías para todos y la pista está muy buena y divertida.
> 
> ...


Aún es temprano para mí... pero nos vemos el 4 de Mayo en Moroleón. Suerte! :thumbsup:


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

the last biker said:


> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Tacubaya : Pues no sabía , por eso te dije que me explicaras , ahora ya lo sé...
> 
> ...


Hubiera sido útil que pusieras eso al principio del post para ya no seguír leyendo.  

Lo demás ni te respondo porque me suena a que estabas medio amargado cuando lo escribiste... (chance si, chance no  )...el foro mi propiedad? jajajaja ni que te prohibiera postear o limitar el uso de palabras, sólo fue una sencilla pregunta curiosa.

No te molestes en responderme


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

Saludos Vizcaino, este año me hubiera gustado correr el maraon de Durango pero parece que lo borraron de la lista, aunque los 3 que dejaron (Sn. Luis, Villa del Carbón y El Chico) se ven posibles y probables...
Suerte en la carrera!

El Rivas


----------



## anteopolis (Mar 11, 2006)

Ay! No se _pelien_.

Ya enfrascados en la temática de que si somos o no meros aficionados, a sabiendas de que según el IMBA todo bueno cleto debe ser respetuoso y feroz guardián del medio, un ente 'x' que compita (en XC, DH, X4 o especialidad por haber) con buenos resultados pero que no levante ni un papelito en defensa propia y sí deje las basuras delos parches o los cartuchos de CO2 tirados en la mitadad del cerro ¿será cleto? Y alguien que levante basura, reforeste, arregle senderos, concilie intereses entre diversos usuarios de caminos y sólo ruede de muy de vez en vez en una bici de Elektra cuando nadie lo ve ¿será cleto?

:?


----------



## Rocky_Rene (Apr 12, 2007)

No se peleén!!! la verdad a mi no se me hizo ofensivo de ninguna forma .... lo que pasa es que creo que de vez en cuando uno deberia intentar hacer mas de lo que hace.... yo solo a veces pienso en que me gustaría rodar más de la cuenta en una salida de lo normal...... tampoco hay que ser tán incluyentes.... la neta a mi ni me quedó el saco y ni tampoco me voy a pelear con ARIVAS por meterse en mis preferencias musicales, por que me queda claro quién soy yo y puedo decir que me gusta manejarme con respeto con todos los colegas.... en diferentes formas de pensar, aunque haga locuras y tonterias aqui a veces.... (solo es por que me aburro de leer lo mismo aqui, no se ofendan)

Y podría poner muchos pretextos para declinar la invitación de Luis pero solo se me ocurre que no quiero ir... asi de facil. tengo derecho a decir NO sin dar explicaciones... dejemos la etapa de las justificaciones... y tratemonos con respetos... que el decir un SI ó un NO ...TODOS TENEMOS DERECHO.

Por cierto, no me considero un aficionado al MTB hace mucho que deje de comprar revistas y apasionarme tanto ese mundillo... lo que realmente me gusta es convivir y divertirme... sea en una bici en el bosque, en patear un balón, o fijarme en fierros viejos como son las trocas ó simplemente ir a ver una buena banda de metal..que en todos mis hobbies tengo grandes amigos.

Saludos a la banda y LARGA VIDA AL METAL!!! :rockon: :band: :headphones: :cornut: :ihih: :devil: 

El viejo Rocky.


----------



## blatido (Sep 14, 2005)

Rocky_Rene said:


> LARGA VIDA AL METAL!!! :rockon: :band: :headphones: :cornut: :ihih: :devil:
> 
> El viejo Rocky.


No se diga más... :thumbsup:


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Tengo una idea....

Mejor rentamos la Arena México, Nos ponemos o los buff o dejamos las cabelleras y a 2 de 3 caidas sin limite de tiempo...


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Bring it on biatch


----------

